# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] cherche un pfe en france

## Fadwa_Ing

Bonjour,

je cherche un pfe en france.

Je suis une tudiante tunisienne en 3me anne cycle ingnieur spcialit informatique en temps rel  l'ISSAT Sousse (Institut suprieur des sciences applique et de technologie de Sousse)  et je cherche un stage de projet de fin dtude dingnieur en informatique pour l'anne universitaire 2009-2010  partir du 1er  fvrier 2010 jusqu'au 1er juin 2010.
Ma formation ma amen  matriser :

-	Les systmes dexploitation : Windows, UNIX.
-	Les langages : Assembleur, Pascale, C.
-	La programmation Orient Objet : C + +, Visual Basic ,Java, Java embarqu (J2ME).
-	Les langages HTML et ASP.
-	Les langages de scripte : VB script, Java script.
-	Le langage dlectronique programmable (VHDL, FPGA). 

J'espre trouver un sujet dans le domaine de traitement d'image ou bien dans le domaine embarqu .
J'espre bien que vous pouvez m'aider ou me dire ou je peut postul ma demande.
Merci  ::):

----------

